# Newb With XDs



## whalstib (Jan 20, 2014)

Howdy,

Just decided upon an XDs despite the hub-buib about the recall. Seems like SA has sorted it out and think I have a dependable firearm.

I was hard pressed to decide between the XDs, XDm and Ruger SR9 and SR9c. I was sure I'd like the SR9 and was ready to pull the trigger (oh hey that's a pun!) on the deal but upon a side by side found the XDs felt and seemed more solid. Smaller yet heftier. Much smoother and just feels better. The SR9 I toyed with had loose pins that were already working themselves out. Not really a big deal BUT the XDs is rock solid in comparison. Plastic guide rod on the SR9 and nice metal on XDs.

I'm just looking for a field/ranch pistol to get re-aquainted with firearms. Will be getting a CCW, I'm in Texas, and while I don't intend on being a full time CC like the option of doing so.

So that's me….

Any advice re: accessories, ammo etc?

Thanks,

Whalstib


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. I've heard a lot of good things about that XDs. 

I bought an XD45 several months ago. It's my first SA handgun. 

I don't know enough about the SA in order to recommend any accessories for your XDs. Ammo is pretty much a personal choice. 

One thing I can recommend is............practice, practice, and some more practice. 

Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

For a small pistol like the XDs I prefer to use an ITB crossdraw holster. I, also, like to carry a dual magazine pouch for those extra magazines (which you always should have on hand for such a small pistol).


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just bought an XDS .45 duo tone, I haven't fired it yet but so far it seems like a good quality pistol. I bought it because it's a nice slim, compact .45 even if it only holds 5+1 rounds. It compliments my EDC Glock G30. Besides, I love the looks of it, probably my real reason for buying it.


----------

